# Which is better?



## |93|Se-Red| (Apr 16, 2004)

Planning on turbo charging my car. Is it better to buy a turbo for the stock SR20? Or would it be better to swap an SR20DET into it?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

SR20DET.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It depends on what your goals are. It also depends on whether you DIY or pay someone to do it.

- Turbo kits for the DE are easier to install than swapping a DET
- DET can make more ultimate power without extensive internal modification
- DE turbo kits have a choice of turbos and FMIC
- DET is cheaper than DE turbo kit (but probably needs at least bearings)

There's probably more, but this is a start. Make your own list before you decide.

Lew
[The anal retentive mod]


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20det.

oil squirters rule!!! haha


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

A better question is what is your budget like?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> sr20det.
> 
> oil squirters rule!!! haha


dont sr20de have oil squirters i might be on crack though i just took another final.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

not the NA ones...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

dont the KA24de have oil squiters that might have been what i was thinkin


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

don't think so either.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Going to sound dumb but...what are oil squirters? How do they work and what do they do (other than obviously squirting oil)?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

squirt oil on the bottom of the pistons to cool them off...


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

Am if u already have in the SR20 don't make the swap as to me it would b a waste of time and money and if you coustimize your own turbo kit it will/should b much faster than a stock SR20DET.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

how much power do you want to make on pump gas? With the DE and 9.5 CR, you're limited to close to 300whp. With the DET and 8.5, you can make close to 400whp on pump gas. The DE should get a little better gas mileage and have better boost response though.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I was looking around the ka24de motors have oil squirters


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's pretty cool...


----------

